# For those of you using 1000w HPS for flowering?



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey all....

 I am trying to decide between buying a kit or purchasing separate components...
  When it comes to digital ballasts? who's using what? I was looking at the Quantum, IPower, Ultrasun, Lumatek, Thunder ? 

 Going in a 4 x 4 x 80 tent....
   shopping around for a 6" or 8" Air Cooled Hood.. What would you say is the widest that you could comfortably fit? The Raptor looks really nice but its not going to fit in a 4 x 4. 

Trying to get the most bang for my buck....

Looking forward to what everyone has to say!!


Thx........:48:



Bud88...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 27, 2014)

I had a 1000W system with a Lumatek Digi, i also used a 6" aircooled hood, the fan cooled the hood perfectly so its doable with a 6" if you dont wanna go 8", i just had the basic sunsystem hood.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 27, 2014)

If I was going back to hid I would buy a switchable 1000w ballast, that does not have a fan but one that has large heat sinks instead . The fan will be the first thing to go on the fan cooled ballasts.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 27, 2014)

As long as you're only running 1-1k you will be good with 6" ducts and fan. If you were to have 3-1ks or more you would want the 8" ducts and fan. I like the Lumatek ballasts personally but everyone is going to give you a different answer for that question. i really don't like the kits you can get because they usually have generic fans/filters/tents etc, just another personal opinion.


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 27, 2014)

opinions


I have 4 1k  with 6inch duct.  works well


----------



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> i really don't like the kits you can get because they usually have generic fans/filters/tents etc, just another personal opinion.



AM,
Should have elaborated on what I meant by a kit....I meant a 1000W HPS light kit...ballast, bulbs, hood, hangers, timer......
:48:

As far ask the 6" or 8"  hood goes....most of the 8" hoods are pretty large in width and in a 48" tent it would be a tight fit... Would love to be able to fit the Raptor 8 but its over 40" wide...leaves little or no room for duct work... Im thinking I need a hood that is no wider than 30".


----------



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

MR1 said:


> If I was going back to hid I would buy a switchable 1000w ballast, that does not have a fan but one that has large heat sinks instead . The fan will be the first thing to go on the fan cooled ballasts.


.. 

All of the ballasts I have been looking at have built in fans. Some have better warranties than others....but I guess the warranty doesnt cover your grow if the lights go out and you cant get it replaced for days.....


----------



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Ive been considering these .... 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E0TCKGY/ref=s9_simh_co_p60_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=typ-top-left-1&pf_rd_r=0X20R0QWGS0C0V8YEEDC&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1827489602&pf_rd_i=typ01[/ame]

 this one could be a tight fit in a 4 x 4 tent....

http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/ipower-grow-light-1000w-hps-dimmable-cool-tube-xxl-set.html

or

I could purchase the items separately and go with a Quantum dimmable ballast, Extreme 6" hood, and Digilux bulbs(2) for around the same price...

when your in a certain price range there seems like there is little difference. Guess it is what works for you in this case?


----------



## chazmaine420 (Sep 27, 2014)

If you have the space a 1000w HPS will cover a 55 x 55 tent very well. Its only a 7" increase but creates about 25% more space and thus potential yield. i use a Big Kahuna, 6"air cooled hood and lumatek ballast and am very happy with them.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 27, 2014)

I run two 600's in my 4.5' x 4.5' tents. I love the super large footprint and being more than sufficient with the lumens


----------



## bud88 (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I had planned on ordering a SolaHut 4 x 4 x 80 next week but after checking with the company they are out of stock on all tents and wont have any available until 2015.
  So I need to decide on another tent also...Not very happy because the SolaHut was really heavy duty...almost like a Gorilla but for almost half the price.....
  Looking at a 5 x 5 now....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 28, 2014)

Sun Hut's.. I have two of them. Get them  

They are 4.5' x 4.5' x 7'. Great ducting and quality materials used! Unlike my two Lighthouse tents, those are quite cheesy.

This is the exact model that I have, but there seems to be many other models, from looking at their website. But here's mine:

http://www.greners.com/i/grow-tents/sun-hut/sun-hut-xl-silver-4x4-enclosed-greenhouse.html


----------



## Surfer Joe (Sep 28, 2014)

bud88 said:


> ..
> 
> All of the ballasts I have been looking at have built in fans. Some have better warranties than others....but I guess the warranty doesnt cover your grow if the lights go out and you cant get it replaced for days.....



You need a backup. After a couple of grows, I already have a couple of extra lamps and hoods and ballasts, so in a pinch, I could get some lights back on, unless it was a power failure, because I have no portable generator. I suppose that they could go next to a window for a day or two if the power went out.


----------



## bud88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Surfer Joe said:


> You need a backup. After a couple of grows, I already have a couple of extra lamps and hoods and ballasts, so in a pinch, I could get some lights back on, unless it was a power failure, because I have no portable generator. I suppose that they could go next to a window for a day or two if the power went out.



Im on a disability income so backup's aren't an option at the moment....Its hard enough affording the first light setup....

I will have an extra bulb this go around but anything else just isnt going to happen...

Thanks DGF....I will look at the SunHut....


----------



## roach (Sep 30, 2014)

Buying equipment on Craigslist has saved me a TON of money.  I got 2 Easycool6 hoods, two light movers, a 600w HPS and a 400w MH and a 4 bulb four foot T5 HO for less than $200.  Yeah, you may have to replace bulbs but you're still way ahead of the game.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 30, 2014)

@bud88 Have you looked at 1000bulbs.com? They have 1k magnetic ballasts for $107.


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 4, 2014)

I like any ballast that doesn't fail but most barely make it past 2 years and many fail b4 one year. I had 2 lumateks fail. And 2 galaxy fail. Then I bought a hortilux platinum ballast. 5 year warranty.  That was a bit over 2 years ago. I guess we all like our ballast as long as they a working correctly what's not to like.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 4, 2014)

goats_head_soup said:


> I like any ballast that doesn't fail but most barely make it past 2 years and many fail b4 one year. I had 2 lumateks fail. And 2 galaxy fail. Then I bought a hortilux platinum ballast. 5 year warranty.  That was a bit over 2 years ago. I guess we all like our ballast as long as they a working correctly what's not to like.



I think you need to invest in some surge protectors. You are the first person I have heard of that burns through ballasts like that. Lumatek and Galaxy both have 5 years warranties as well.


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 4, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I think you need to invest in some surge protectors. You are the first person I have heard of that burns through ballasts like that. Lumatek and Galaxy both have 5 years warranties as well.



nope.
 actually when id bring them back to the shop the guy would have a stack everytime of ballast going out back for warranty. Most made it about 2 years and that's using them hard. Most don't even stick around on a forum for two years


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 4, 2014)

also most 5 year warranty are only prorated after 1 or 2 not a full 5 year exchange upon failure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, I think your supplier must have gotten a batch that were rained on or something as I have only had one failure of electronic balasts in the last 5 years, and I have several diffferent types.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 5, 2014)

My Lumatec lasted a few months before it got hot and melted the plastic inside the ballast, it still works but I don't use it, can't trust it. I also have 2 old style magnetic ballasts that I have had for over 12 years, I still use one for veg.
 See if you can find the ballast you want to buy on Amazon, they usually have lots of reviews to help you decide.


----------



## roach (Oct 5, 2014)

I have 2 magnetic ballast...both old as **** and never had a problem.  I watch my grow buddies go through digital ballast annually.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 5, 2014)

Could it be the adage of you get what you pay for applies here? Maybe in order to get a reliable digital ballast you need to spend more....
 Or is it that they havent gotten the reliability figured out?
 Is it just the 1000w ballasts? or all wattage digitals? 

Anyone use a" Thunder" ...a friend of mine is running one, but he is only running it at 600 watts and has only had it a few months.
  Of those of you who have had issues with them...Have you been able to get them replaced? Do any have a direct replacement policy where you could just take it into the local store and exchange? Thinking that if there are then it might be worth the extra $$ to buy locally?


----------



## MR1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mine was poorly designed, small cooling fins, maybe a 1/4" tall, did not bother with replacement, shipping cost more than it was worth. Whatever you buy , make sure it has large cooling fins even if it is fan cooled, that way if the fan quits it might last long enough for you to catch it and fix it before it burns up. I had my ballasts in a semi closed area with two small fans exhausting the heat.


----------



## roach (Oct 6, 2014)

Those grow buddies I mentioned ended up just putting a desk fan pointing at their ballast and that seemed to make 'em last longer.


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 7, 2014)

bud88 said:


> Could it be the adage of you get what you pay for applies here? Maybe in order to get a reliable digital ballast you need to spend more....
> Or is it that they havent gotten the reliability figured out?
> Is it just the 1000w ballasts? or all wattage digitals?
> 
> ...


 
 most are prorated exchange after 2 years thru shipping back. The hortilux I bought was not made in china and has a full factory 5 year warranty.
 However it cost $600 (comes with horti bulb.) My economics now are not as good so I couldn't but another if I wanted. Most people say I love my ballast until it fails. Like I said b4 whats not to like until it breaks.


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 7, 2014)

The 600s and 400s and adjustable all go out. Usually you'll get several grows first. No one exchanges on site instantly.you need a backup if you can. My back up is a 600 and 400 galaxy if my 1k quits.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 8, 2014)

I wonder if it's the adjusting that's affecting the ballasts life? I have a 5yr old HTG 600w that is fan cooled and fires up every day. I have 2x 4yr old Lumatek digis that are used daily. I also have a 3yr old no-name ballast that hasn't caused any problems. None of the above mentioned ballast get adjusted. I just flip'em to max output and watch my garden grow.

@ bud88 have you checked out 1000bulb.com? I just got a 1k magnetic ballast for $107 each. A 6in a/c hood for $70. And a 1k bulb for $ 24.  All ya need to find is a fan....


----------



## bud88 (Oct 8, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> I wonder if it's the adjusting that's affecting the ballasts life? I have a 5yr old HTG 600w that is fan cooled and fires up every day. I have 2x 4yr old Lumatek digis that are used daily. I also have a 3yr old no-name ballast that hasn't caused any problems. None of the above mentioned ballast get adjusted. I just flip'em to max output and watch my garden grow.
> 
> @ bud88 have you checked out 1000bulb.com? I just got a 1k magnetic ballast for $107 each. A 6in a/c hood for $70. And a 1k bulb for $ 24.  All ya need to find is a fan....


I did.....Your right everything is very inexpensive on that site....I was under the impression that the magnetic ballasts were a thing of the past?? Its a very inexpensive way of getting my flowering tent started....hmmmm....

As far as spending $600 on a ballast.....not on a disability salary bro.....

AM,  are the ballasts you are using without issue dimmable?


----------



## bud88 (Oct 9, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> @bud88 Have you looked at 1000bulbs.com? They have 1k magnetic ballasts for $107.




Do you have the link to the ballast that you got for $87? I cant seem to find it on the site....


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is a link to the ballasts I just ordered....
https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/89245/SUN-902441.html

My digital ballasts are dimmable, I just don't use that feature. As for the magnetic ballasts... they may be a thing of the past but they are reliable and effective. If you need to start growing on a budget, this is your best bet.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks AM :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2014)

I have had a number of ballasts fail also....and I DO have surge protectors on all electrical equipment.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 10, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have had a number of ballasts fail also....and I DO have surge protectors on all electrical equipment.



Nothing lasts forever unfortunately.   Surge protectors still help but somethings are built better than others. Have you had enough failures from a specific brand that would make you stop buying that brand? Or have they been random failures from different brands? just curious....


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 10, 2014)

I noticed the hortilux ballast is the first I've had not made in China.Also hortilux ballast and quantum both are ANSI certified.  Most digital ballast do not meet ansi standards


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

goats_head_soup said:


> I noticed the hortilux ballast is the first I've had not made in China.Also hortilux ballast and quantum both are ANSI certified.  Most digital ballast do not meet ansi standards



The Quantum was one of the ballasts I was looking at.....thanks for the info..


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 11, 2014)

bud88 said:


> The Quantum was one of the ballasts I was looking at.....thanks for the info..



welcome


----------



## bud88 (Nov 1, 2014)

goats_head_soup said:


> No one exchanges on site instantly.you need a backup if you can.




I found out that one of the local hydro shops has a 1 yr exchange on the spot warranty for all ballasts....Prices are slightly higher than on the net but knowing that I can drive 15 minutes and get a replacement for the first year is worth the extra $25-30...


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 2, 2014)

bud88 said:


> ..
> 
> All of the ballasts I have been looking at have built in fans. Some have better warranties than others....but I guess the warranty doesnt cover your grow if the lights go out and you cant get it replaced for days.....



The ballasts that have built-in fans are the ones that are prone to overheating.  Else they would not have built-in fans.  And when (not if, but when) those fans fail, the ballast will overheat and die.  Hopefully before it starts a fire in your house.

Buy a Lumatek.  They are designed to not overheat.  They don't need cooling fans.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 2, 2014)

MR1 said:


> My Lumatec lasted a few months before it got hot and melted the plastic inside the ballast, it still works but I don't use it, can't trust it. I also have 2 old style magnetic ballasts that I have had for over 12 years, I still use one for veg.
> See if you can find the ballast you want to buy on Amazon, they usually have lots of reviews to help you decide.



Lumateks are great ballasts.  I'm sorry yours didn't work out for you.

My hydroponics store says they sell 4 times as many Lumateks as other ballasts, with great customer satisfaction.  I've had mine for 5 years, and it's still going strong and running cool.


----------

